# Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU



## Knispel (23. Februar 2006)

Zur Info, Auszug aus der neusten "Aalpost" ( Aus Pressemitteilungen DAV )

Berlin, 18. Februar 2006  


 Aal-Diskussion und kein Ende?!  


 Ihre Meinung ist gefragt!  
 Die „Aalpost“ – die Informationen aus der Aalversandstelle des DFV – schreibt in ihrer jüngsten Ausgabe sogar ein Gedicht darüber: 




 „Die EU hat’s verordnet! Von Italien bis zu den Dänen wird gebastelt an Managementplänen. Wer keine Fangdaten hat, setzt auch Aalangler matt! Ich fürchte, da fließen noch Tränen!“   

 Was ist der Hintergrund? Im Oktober 2005 hat die Kommission der EU den endgültigen Text eines Vorschlages zur „Verordnung des Rates mit Maßnahmen zur Wiederauffüllung des Bestandes des Europäischen Aales“ vorgelegt. Sie tritt im Kraft, sobald der Rat die VO genehmigt hat. Sollte Deutschland dann keine akzeptablen Bewirtschaftungspläne vorlegen, droht auf unabsehbare Zeit für Berufsfischer und Angler ein Aal-Fangverbot vom 1. bis 15. eines jeden Monats. *Einige vermuten sogar ein komplettes Verwendungsverbot für natürliche Köder während dieser Zeit.*
Im „ESOX“ vom März 2006 lesen wir dazu, „ob aber ausgerechnet die halbmonatliche ‚Aalsperre’ der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, darf bezweifelt werden.“

Der DAV hat im Dezember 2003 eine Stellungnahme zur Aal-Diskussion abgegeben, die zur Versachlichung beitragen sollte. Wir stellen diese erneut in den Raum:

„PRESSEMITTEILUNG Nr. 13/2003 vom 19. Dezember 2003
Stellungnahme des DAV zur Aal-Diskussion

Aus Sicht des DAV sind folgende Probleme nicht oder nur in ungenügender Weise im gemeinschaftlichen Aktionsplan zur Bewirtschaftung des Europäischen Aals berücksichtigt:


  Es werden in Südeuropa (insbes. Spanien) große Mengen von Glasaalen zu Speisezwecken gefangen. Dieser Glasaalfang zum Verzehr muss so schnell wie möglich unterbunden werden.

 Exporte von Glasaalen als Besatzmaterial für asiatische Aalfarmen sind umgehend zu verbieten.

 Um den natürlichen Aufstieg von Jungaalen und das Abwandern von Blankaalen zu ermöglichen, müssen die Querverbauungen in den Gewässern durchlässig gestaltet werden. Besonders wichtig ist in diesem Zusammenhang die Sicherung der Abwärtswanderung großer Aale und ihr Schutz vor der Tötung in Turbinenanlagen.

 Besatzmaßnahmen sind zu intensivieren, damit in möglichst vielen Gewässern Aale heranwachsen können. Dem Besatz mit vorgestreckten Aalen ist der Vorzug vor dem Besatz mit Aalbrut zu geben.

 Kormorane verursachen vor allem in flachen Gewässern beträchtliche Verluste unter den Aalbeständen. Ein sinnvolles Aalmanagement und ein effektiver Schutz der Aalbestände sind nur möglich, wenn die Kormoranbestände europaweit drastisch reduziert werden.

 Die Aalforschung ist zu verstärken. Insbesondere sind weitere intensive Untersuchungen über die künstliche Vermehrung dringend notwendig.“


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Die Maßnahme, die Zeit vom 01. - zum 15. eines jeden Monats auszulegen, ist meiner Meinung nach wieder Irrsinn. Es mag den Bestand ja für die Zeit schützen, aber danach darf dennoch gefangen werden. Ich will nicht damit sagen, dass ich für ein totales Fangverbot für Aale bin. Ich liebe diesen Fisch, besonders im Räucherofen :q!!!! Ich würde es viel besser finden, wenn der GLASAALFANG weltweit verboten wird und überprüft wird! Das ist die Wurzel und nicht der jetzige Aalbestand in unseren Gewässern.


----------



## interloper (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

VERARSCHEN????
 ICH VERZICHTE DOCH NICHT AUF NATÜRLICHE KÖDER IN IRGENDEINEM ZEITRAUM!!!!:r:r#q#q:v
Sollen die lieber aufhören die Aale abzufischen wenn sie frisch geschlüpft wieder kommen oder sioch gerade auf den Weg machen!!!!!!!!!

Wir Angler gefährden den Aalbestand sicherlich kaum bis garnicht!

MAN BIN ICH SAUER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:r:r:r

Sry nochmal.....


----------



## bazawe (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Die sollten sich lieber mal Gedanken über ein Verbot der Glasaalfänge machen, aber wahrscheinlich steckt da wieder mal zuviel Geld dahinter das in dunklen Kanälen verschwindet.


----------



## Adrian* (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Sowas beschliessen doch eh immer Typen die keine ahnung von sowas haben...


----------



## gerstmichel (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Jou, das sehe ich genauso. Die Jagt auf die Glasaale ist die Wurzel des Übels !!

Hier muss eingeschritten werden.


----------



## esox_105 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Die Knallköppe in Brüssel haben wohl nur Entengrütze in ihren Schädeln. Die Hauptursachen des Aalrückganges sind der kommerzielle Fang von Glasaalen und die Turbinen der Wasserkraftwerke, und nicht die Angelfischerei.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Davon ab das dieses Verbot sowieso völliger Unsinn ist und anscheinend in den Köpfen von Leuten entsprungen ist die von Tuten und Blasen absolut keine Ahnung haben, muss bis zum Juni 2007 sowieso erst einmal festgelegt werden was in den einzelnen Ländern für den Schutz der Aale getan wird und ob dies ausreichend ist. Sind die Schutzmaßnahmen nicht ausreichend tritt diese Regelung in Kraft. D.h. es wird noch viel Wasser in unseren Flüssen runter frließen bevor da überhaupt irgend etwas entschlieden wird.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man aber eher beim Glasaalfang und bei den verbauungen unserer Gewässer anfangen als den Anglern, die einen winzigen Bruchteil der Aale entnehmen die jedes Jahr von der Berufsfischerei entnommen werden, das leben mit völlig unsinnigen Regelungen schwer zu machen.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Glasaalfangverbot und den Berufsfischer die Aale streichen/begrenzen.Nicht nur hier in Deutschland!!!Die Angler fangen wohl geringere mengen an Aalen.In Fischläden/geschäfte wo manchmal unmengen an geräucherten Aalen rumliegen und vor sich hin gammeln.Weil die eh nie alle verkaufen.Hinterher werden die mit sicherheit im Müll landen.:r #q


----------



## esox_105 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Dieser Schwachsinn aus Brüssel, der bringt mich schon wieder auf 180 #q .



> *Einige vermuten sogar ein komplettes Verwendungsverbot für natürliche Köder während dieser Zeit.*


----------



## SchwalmAngler (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Hier gibts diese schwachsinnige Verordnung nochmal im PDF-Format:

http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angeln_aktuell/news_2006/pdf_und_txt_files/com2005_0472de01.pdf


----------



## perchcatcher (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Ja,Ja mit uns Anglern können sie es machen.
 Die sollen lieber die Fangegrenze der Berufsfischer runtersetzen und den Glasaalfang stoppen.|gr:


----------



## OssiKarpfen (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Was für vollpfosten beschließen so einen müll???


----------



## Nauke (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

War für einen Sinn macht es, wenn unsere Gewässer Massen von Aal beher-
bergen würden und keiner darf sie verwerten.

Hier, vermehren sie sich nicht#d 
Sollte es den ausgewachsenen Exemplaren gelingen die Saragossasee zu
erreichen, kommt deren Nachwuchs hier nicht an. 

Also was soll die Sch...e.:r 

Natürliche Zuwanderung und zusätzliche Besatzmaßnahmen gilt es zu 
sichern.

Und dafür würde sogar Nauke n Taler spenden, vorrausgesetz die Berufs-
fischer kriegen ne Fangbegrenzung. Denn deren Massenabfischerei finanziere
ich nicht.
Und verboten gehört das Aufstellen von Reusen unmittelbar an Zu- und
Abflüssen der Seen.#h


----------



## Knispel (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> Davon ab das dieses Verbot sowieso völliger Unsinn ist und anscheinend in den Köpfen von Leuten entsprungen ist die von Tuten und Blasen absolut keine Ahnung haben, muss bis zum Juni 2007 sowieso erst einmal festgelegt werden was in den einzelnen Ländern für den Schutz der Aale getan wird und ob dies ausreichend ist. Sind die Schutzmaßnahmen nicht ausreichend tritt diese Regelung in Kraft. D.h. es wird noch viel Wasser in unseren Flüssen runter frließen bevor da überhaupt irgend etwas entschlieden wird.



Ich kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass es unser Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerium fertig bringt, die Bundesländer, in deren Obhut ja das Fischereiwesen liegt, die Zahlen wie in der Verordnung gefordert bis zum 31.12.2006  ermitteln zulassen und der EU vorzulegen. In Bremen z.B. brauchen Berufsfischer keine Fangstatistiken zu führen, wie sollen also verlässliche Zahlen zustande kommen ? Da ist wieder viel versäumt worden und jeder wird jedem palamentarisch die Schuld zuweisen und die letzten 
( wir Angler ) beissen wieder die Hunde.....


----------



## FischAndy1980 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> War für einen Sinn macht es, wenn unsere Gewässer Massen von Aal beher-
> bergen würden und keiner darf sie verwerten.
> 
> Hier, vermehren sie sich nicht#d
> ...


 


|good: So ist das#6


----------



## interloper (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Inzwischen glaube ich das ist alles nur ein riesieger Scherz!!!
Weil ganz im ernst SO BEHINDERT IN KOPF KANN DOCH KEINER SEIN UND ECHT DENKEN DAS WIR DEN BESTAND GEFÄHRDEN ODER????

LOL ich krieg mich nicht mehr vor lachen. Fast wäre ich doch darauf reingefallen...


----------



## Knispel (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Kormorane verursachen vor allem in flachen Gewässern beträchtliche Verluste unter den Aalbeständen. Ein sinnvolles Aalmanagement und ein effektiver Schutz der Aalbestände sind nur möglich, wenn die Kormoranbestände europaweit drastisch reduziert werden.



So zynisch es auch klingt, aber diesen Punkt regelt die Natur ja z.Z. durch die Vogelgrippe leider selber....


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Leider ist es so wie bei einigen anderen wichtigen Themen auch. Spitzenleute, die meinen Ahnung zu haben, haben dann gerade keine Ahnung. Wenn es kein Fangstop für den Glassaal gibt, dann wird sich nichts ändern! Ich werde weiterhin mit Naturködern angeln. WER soll das kontrollieren. Ist echt wieder ne verdammte Lachnummer was da wieder abgeht!


----------



## Heuxs (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Die solln die ganzen Schlitzaugen, die die Glasaale fangen versenken,würde
  Sinn machen.Da wären Besatzaale da.Beruffischer kaputt machen wäre die
  eine Seite,es hängen da ja noch einige Verkaufsgeschäfte dran............
  Wer brauch noch Politiker in Brüssel???

  Heuxs


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

*Anstatt hier im Chor kollektiv abzuhalsen, sollten wir gemeinsam eine Eingabe in Berlin organisieren, damit unsere Politiker merken, dass sie schon mal rund 15.000 Wählerstimmen vergraulen, wenn sie sich wieder mal bei der EU über den Tisch ziehen lassen. *

*Warum machen wir nicht hier eine Unterschriftenaktion und leiten die dann nach Berlin weiter?*


----------



## Sylverpasi (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Jau her mit der Aktion! Da bin ich dabei!!!


----------



## Nauke (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				Sylverpasi schrieb:
			
		

> Jau her mit der Aktion! Da bin ich dabei!!!


 ich auch#6


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

...dürfen mich mal am A...r schmatzen #d


----------



## Landradde (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Das mit der Aktion find ich gut ! Wäre sofort dabei, denn ich hasse ebenfalls das abfangen der Glasaale durch die Spanier und Franzosen... macht den Aal bei uns nur rar und teuer ....


----------



## fiskes (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Hallo
es ist ja nicht so, daß die in Spanien gefangenen Aale für Aufzuchten sind, NEIN !!! die Japaner fressen doch alles und vor allen Dingen lauter Extreme.
Da gehen unsere Aale hin -  aber unser Staat sagt, daß wäre ein Eingriff in den Weltmarkt.
So versucht man halt wieder eine kleine Gruppe, die ja sicherlich Tonnen von Aalen fangen ihr bißchen Lobby zu nehmen.
Robert


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

*Vielleicht mal ein Ansatz zur Formulierung?*

_*Seit Jahren schon kritisieren große Kreise der Anglerschaft in Deutschland den exessiven Raubbau der Aalbestände mittels Abfischen der Glasaale durch einige EU Nationen. Sie warnten darüber hinaus schon seit geraumer Zeit vor genau den Folgen, die nun wohl einzutreten scheinen und die die EU Regierungen nun dazu bringen, sich zum Handeln gezwungen zu sehen. *_

_*Leider jedoch würde eine solche Maßnahme das eigentliche Problem der Aalbestände nur gering beeinflussen, denn selbst ein gänzliches Verbot der Aalangelei würde nur dazu führen, dass die jetzt noch zum abwachsen in den Flüssen befindlichen Bestände, am Ende nur dazu dienen würden, eine weitere Saison bei der Glasaalfischerei zu gewährleisten. *_

_*Es bringt daher wenig, die Aalfischerei in den Flüssen zu beschränken oder gar zu verbieten, da die reproduzierte Generation beim Beibehalten der Galsaalfischerei so oder so nicht den Aufstieg in die Flüsse schaffen wird, was dann dazu führt, dass der Aal aus unseren Flüssen gänzlich verschwindet. *_

_*Wir bitten daher darum, auf politischer Ebene zuerst einmal die eigentliche Ursache für das Aussterben der Aale umgehend abzustellen, da der Glasaal nicht einmal ein Lebensmittel ist, sondern einzig als Delikatesse sehr gewinnbringend vermarktet wird und zwar ohne dabei einen wichtigen Zweck zum Nahrungserweb der Menschen zu liefern. *_

Vielleicht gibts ja dazu Ergänzungen, Anregungen, andere Formulierungen??

Schön wäre es, wenn sich ein Mod äu0ern würde, ob eine solche Eingabe hier überhaupt machbar und auch gewünscht ist.


----------



## man_of_fishing (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Also mich kotzt der ganze Schei.. richtig an!
In der neuen Esox auf Seite 3 steht auch ein kleiner Bericht mit den schon genannten Problemen! Da ist die Rede von Fischerumsätzen in Europäischen Gebieten 75% durch den Fang von Glasaalen erziehlt werden. Und was damit geschieht wurde ja schon gesagt. Also sollte hier erstmal eine Kontrolle der Gefangenen Aale erfolgen. Und in Asien wurden in den 90'iger Jahren für ein Kilo Glasaale zeitweise mehr gezahlt als für 1kg GOLD!
Und von mir aus kann die Vogelgrippe bei den Kormoranen mal ein richtigen Kahlschlag machen. Den das Geld der Schäden die dadurch entstehen und ersetzt werden müssten könnte man in vermehrte Besatzmaßnahmen investieren.
Und warum sollte ich als ehrlicher Angler der jährlich seine Beiträge bezahlt auf immer mehr Einschrenkungen eingehen.
Was bedeuten würde vom 1.-15. nicht mit Wurm oder Köderfisch zuangeln. Dann brauch ich ja bald garnicht mehr los oder?

Und darum bin ich für die Unterschriftensammlung!


----------



## Ossipeter (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Stimme euch Allen zu! So ein Schwachsinn kann ja nur von der EU kommen.
Was machen eigentlich unsere Verbände gegen solche Idiotie???


----------



## Zanderfänger (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				Ossipeter schrieb:
			
		

> Stimme euch Allen zu! So ein Schwachsinn kann ja nur von der EU kommen.
> Was machen eigentlich unsere Verbände gegen solche Idiotie???


NIXE!!!


----------



## Sveni90 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

einfach nur zum :v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v:v


----------



## upahde (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				Ossipeter schrieb:
			
		

> Stimme euch Allen zu! So ein Schwachsinn kann ja nur von der EU kommen.
> Was machen eigentlich unsere Verbände gegen solche Idiotie???




Ich befürchte das die ihren Allerwertesten erst dann hochbringen wenn es zu spät ist. |gr: 

Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

@ Aali in der dritten zeile "seit geraumer Zeit vor genau VOR den Folgen" ist ein vor zufiel ...

@ alle : Von den berufsfischern ein fangverbot zu fordern , aber selbst noch auf Aal angeln zu wollen ist auch irgendwie ne doppelmoral ...
Meine Meinung dazu wenns für die berufsfischer verboten wird , denn sollte es auch für die Angler gelten und umgekehrt .

Der glasaalfang ist natürlich was anderes und gehört verboten oder zumindest stark reguliert .


----------



## upahde (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> @ alle : Von den berufsfischern ein fangverbot zu fordern , aber selbst noch auf Aal angeln zu wollen ist auch irgendwie ne doppelmoral ...
> Meine Meinung dazu wenns für die berufsfischer verboten wird , denn sollte es auch für die Angler gelten und umgekehrt .
> 
> Der glasaalfang ist natürlich was anderes und gehört verboten oder zumindest stark reguliert .



Ich denke nicht das dies eine Doppelmoral ist denn man muss ja auch die Relation sehen was die Berufsfischer für Mengen entnehmen und was die Angler entnehmen. 

Eine Fangquote für die Berufsfischer wäre doch was und den Glasaalfang verbieten.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				upahde schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke nicht das dies eine Doppelmoral ist denn man muss ja auch die Relation sehen was die Berufsfischer für Mengen entnehmen und was die Angler entnehmen.
> Eine Fangquote für die Berufsfischer wäre doch was und den Glasaalfang verbieten.



Das ist ja keine Begründung ...
Dann könnte der kleine Nebenerwerbsfischer , der vielleicht mal 3 oder 4 Reusen auslegt ja auch sagen das er im verhältnis zum Vollzeitfischer im nachbarsee , der jeden tag seine 30 Reusen auslegt nicht viel entnimmt .

Man darf nicht nur mitm Finger auf andere zeigen und sagen die sollen was machen sondern muss auch mal bei sich anfangen .



Davon mal ganz abgesehen denke ich mal das ein befischungsverbot für Aal in unseren gewässern eh nicht viel an der Gesamtlage ändern würde (außer vielleicht das noch mehr Glasaale gefangen werden können ) .


----------



## upahde (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ja keine Begründung ...
> Dann könnte der kleine Nebenerwerbsfischer , der vielleicht mal 3 oder 4 Reusen auslegt ja auch sagen das er im verhältnis zum Vollzeitfischer im nachbarsee , der jeden tag seine 30 Reusen auslegt nicht viel entnimmt .



Das sehe ich nicht so den Erwerbsfischer ist Erwerbsfischer ob nun Nebenbei oder Voll. 

Denn die Fangquoten sollten dann schon für alle Erwerbfischer gelten. 

Wir haben ja bei uns auch selbstauferlegte Fangbegrenzungen und wir brauchen keine EU-Beschluss.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Selbstauferlegte Fangbegrenzungen ? 
Wo das denn ?!?!
In den meisten gewässern die ich befische gibts es garkeine fangbegrenzungen , und wenn , dann nicht für Aal ...


----------



## upahde (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Selbstauferlegte Fangbegrenzungen ?
> Wo das denn ?!?!
> In den meisten gewässern die ich befische gibts es garkeine fangbegrenzungen , und wenn , dann nicht für Aal ...



Ja warum nicht muss ich denn immer so lange angeln bis ich 10 oder 20 Aale in einer nacht rausgeholt habe? 

Soviel kann doch eh kein Mensch essen. 

Oder ich höre auf wenn ich drei-vier Stück hab die reichen ja wohl auch. 

Es gibt bei uns (Bayern/Oberfranken) Vereine wo auch auf Aal (und viele andere Fischarten) eine Fangbegrenzung haben. 

Außerdem hat auch der Landesfischereiverband das Schonmaß für den Aal erhöht. 

Also wird bei uns auf Landesebene schon was dafür gemacht. 

Nur bis der Aal mal bei uns ankommt das dauert .


----------



## aalkiller (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

ich wollte mich eigendlich nicht äußern, da ich stink sauer über solche endscheidungen bin, aber mit uns können  sie so etwas ja machen. wollen wir hoffen das gute lösungen für das aalproblem gefunden werden.

*mein vorschlag :

glasaalfang verboten!

mindesmaß von 35 cm auf 40cm oder evt. auf 45cm hochsetzen

angelverbot nein !!!*


----------



## arno (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Ich bin auch dafür , eine Unterschriftenaktion zu machen!
So gehts nicht weiter!
Andere verursachen die Schäden und wir Angler dürfens ausbaden!
Klasse mal wieder!

Die paar Aale die wir im Vergleich zu den Berufs und Nebenerwerbsfischern fangen ist eh nen Witz!
Ausserdem bei 30 Euro Für das Kilo Räucheraal, wer kauft das denn dann noch?
Ich glaube sogar, das die Nebenerwerbsfischerei schlimmer ist als die Berufsfischerei!
Man schaue sich nur die ganzen Netze zb. an der Emsmündung an!
Glasaalfang muss VERBOTEN werden, auf der Stelle!
Berufsfischer müssen eine Abgabe für Besatz zahlen!
Falls das noch nicht so ist!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

klar sind unsere Fänge ein Witz , aber erklär mal einem berufsfischer warum die Angler weiterhin ihre Räuchertonnen vollmachen dürfen , er aber aus seinem eigenem gewässer keine aale mehr fangen darf ?

@ upahde : Das mit dem 3 - 4 Fangen und dann schluß machen mag zwar in der Theorie nicht schlecht sein , andererseits würde ich sagen das 3/4 der Anglern sich nicht an so eine freiwillige Fangbegrenzung halten würden .

Und was diese Einschränkungen betrifft , so stelle ich fest das die regelungen nach Norden hin immer lascher werden .
Wenn ich seh was bei euch in Bayern alles verboten/reglementiert ist worüber hier garkeiner nachdenkt ...


----------



## Sepp0815 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

@ aalkiller:

eine erhöhung des Schonmaßes bringt beim Aal ja wohl wirklich nix denn das Schonmaß soll ja dafür sorgen das ein Fisch wenigstens einmal in seinem Leben ablaichen kann. Bei unserem Aal funzt das ja nun überhaupt nicht da dieser nach dem ablaichen stirbt und somit nicht mehr an einem Angelhaken anbeissen kann! 

@ alle:

Das verbieten der Glasaalfischerei macht da schon wesentlich mehr Sinn wobei ich aber gelesen habe das der Preis für 1kg Glasaal von ca. 900€ (2005) auf ca.400€ (2006) gefallen ist, dies kommt daher das die Japaner auf den meisten Ihrer Glasaalvorräten hocken geblieben sind da die Verbraucher wohl nicht mehr auf den "glibberfraß" stehen #6

Es kommt auch noch hinzu das die Aale aus dem Donaueinzugsgebiet anscheinend zwar zum ablaichen abwandern aber die Glasaale nicht mehr hier her zurückgelangen! Auch dies sollte wohl mal näher untersucht werden.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das die Herren in Brüssel mal auf Personen mit Sachverstand hören und diese unsinnige Verordnung schnellst möglich vergessen!!!

Petri

Sepp0815


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

...die sollten den froggys mal die glasaale von der speisekarte streichen und die wanderwege der aale wieder passierbar machen!

...ausserdem sollten mehr glasaale besetzt werden!

die angler sind in dem spiel das geringste übel!!!

habe fertich!

arnd


----------



## arno (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Kochtopfangler!
Berufsfischer mit eigenem Gewässer gibts wohl eher weniger!
Wuste noch nicht das Flüsse den Berufsfischern gehören, genauso wenig Seen!
Einige Seen wohl aber nicht viel!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

naja zumindest haben sie die Gewässer gepachtet und ich muss die Angelkarten bei ihnen kaufen ...


----------



## Seebaer (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Hallo...

Ihr wißt ja alle selbst wie gierig ein Aal oftmals einen Wurm frisst. Wollen die in Brüssel dann für den genannten Zeitraum das angeln mit Wurm (natürlichen Ködern) total verbieten???
Will jetzt keine politische Diskussion empfachen, habe aber immer öfters das Gefühl das die EU uns inzwischen mehr Nachteile als Vorteile bringt.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

@ Seebaer : Wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil ... Lies mal den allerersten beitrag das fettgedruckte ...
Die scheinen zumindest drüber nachgedacht zu haben ...


----------



## esox_105 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Trotzdem, zuzutrauen kann man es denen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> klar sind unsere Fänge ein Witz , aber erklär mal einem berufsfischer warum die Angler weiterhin ihre Räuchertonnen vollmachen dürfen , er aber aus seinem eigenem gewässer keine aale mehr fangen darf ?


 
Die Berufsfischerei ist ein Beruf wie jeder andere auch und normalerweise hat man die Auflage, seinen Beruf so zu betreiben, dass die Umwelt möglichst wenig Schaden nimmt. Und genau das gilt auch für Berufsfischerei, sofern die den Beständen nachhaltigen Schaden zufügt.

Soweit die Theorie. |rolleyes


----------



## aalkiller (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

@Sepp0815 
da mags du wohl recht haben, wenn der aal sein mindesmaß hat (mein persönliches mindesmaß liegt etwa bei 40-45cm), dann kommt der aal mit nach hause und wird dann verwertet. diese aale werden dann nichts mehr für den aalnachwuchs tun. doch es gibt tage , da fange ich 1o oder mehr aale und ich kann nur einen mit nach hause nehmen, da er meinem persöhnlichem mindesmaß entspricht, somit hätten die anderen noch die schance für aalbabys zu sorgen.
*wenn man so andere angler bei uns beobachtet, da sind die 35cm aale genau richtig zum braten oder für die berüchtigte aalsuppe, es gibt auch welche die solche aale räuchern, dafür habe ich dann kein verständnis.*
deswegen bin ich der meinung es ist ein beitrag zum schutz des aals


----------



## aalkiller (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

habe gerade mal was in meiner bildersammlung gefunden, mein freund hat mal urlaub in portugal gemacht und ein geschenk für mich mitgebracht. die habe ich dann auch probiert,  sie schmecken zum kotzen!  diese aale waren höchsten 20cm groß.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Die größe kann man hier in einigen Läden auch geräuchert kaufen , da musst nicht für nach portugal ...


----------



## Sepp0815 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				aalkiller schrieb:
			
		

> @Sepp0815
> da mags du wohl recht haben, wenn der aal sein mindesmaß hat (mein persönliches mindesmaß liegt etwa bei 40-45cm), dann kommt der aal mit nach hause und wird dann verwertet. diese aale werden dann nichts mehr für den aalnachwuchs tun. doch es gibt tage , da fange ich 1o oder mehr aale und ich kann nur einen mit nach hause nehmen, da er meinem persöhnlichem mindesmaß entspricht, somit hätten die anderen noch die schance für aalbabys zu sorgen.
> *wenn man so andere angler bei uns beobachtet, da sind die 35cm aale genau richtig zum braten oder für die berüchtigte aalsuppe, es gibt auch welche die solche aale räuchern, dafür habe ich dann kein verständnis.*
> deswegen bin ich der meinung es ist ein beitrag zum schutz des aals


find ich echt gut das Du Dir ein eigenes HÖHERES Schonmaß gesetzt hast und ehrlich gesagt habe ich wohl nur an den Sinn des Schonmaßes gedacht und nicht auch daran das man ja dann mehr Aale wieder released die wie Du bereits sagtest wieder die Chance haben abzulaichen #6#6#6
Also Danke für die Anregung, habe soeben beschlossen mein Schonmaß ebenfalls zu erhöhen


----------



## aalkiller (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

@Sepp0815

du bist in ordnug ! #6 #6 #6


----------



## esox_105 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Wer nimmt den schon gerne die "Schnürsenkel" mit?

Mein persönliches Mindestmaß liegt bei 50cm.


----------



## Veit (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass auch wir Angler etwas tun können und sollten um die Aale zu schützen. Das Schonmaß muss höher gesetzt werden und vorallem ist eine niedrige Fangbegrenzung erforderlich.
Schonmaß 50 cm und Fangbegrenzung 1 Aal pro Nacht. 
Ich fahre gerne an die Elbe zum Aalangeln und fange dort meistens 5 - 10 Aale in einer Nacht, setze sie allerdings fast alle wieder zurück.


----------



## Nauke (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nimmt den schon gerne die "Schnürsenkel" mit?
> 
> Mein persönliches Mindestmaß liegt bei 50cm.



Komisch, ich hab noch nie nen kleinen Aal gemessen. Hab mir jetzt aber mal
ein lineal genommen und denke weit unter 50cm hab ich auch noch keinen
mitgenommen. Also 35#d


----------



## Sepp0815 (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

also hier in Bayern kann man froh sein wenn man in einer Saison 10 Aale landet, zumindest in den Gewässern in meiner nähe  dafür beisst dann aber auch schon mal ein dicker Waller an #6


----------



## arno (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Ja, unter 50 cm nehm ich auch keinen Aal mit!


----------



## upahde (23. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer nimmt den schon gerne die "Schnürsenkel" mit?
> 
> Mein persönliches Mindestmaß liegt bei 50cm.




Bei uns (Oberfranken) haben sie das Schonmaß für Aal auf 50 cm vom Gesetz her festgelegt alles was drunter ist muss zurück. 


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Knispel (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Bei der ganzen Diskussion über Glasaalfang und Mindestmaße gebe ich zu bedenken, dass etliche absteigende Aale durch unsere Wasserkraftwerke zerschreddert werden und das Meer erst gar nicht erreichen. In den Niederlanden sowie Frankreich werden zur Hauptabwanderzeit der Aale die Turbinen der Wasserkraftwerke zeitweise abgestellt, warum hier nicht ? Macht doch aus Wasserkraft gewonnene Energie in Deutschland gerade einmal ca. 2 % des Gesamtenergiehaushaltes aus. Die wenigen Aale, welche denn noch im Unterlauf unserer Ströme ankommen, müssen durch ein Reusenmeer der Nebenerwerbs und Berufsfischer ( bei uns in der Weser jedenfalls ) , der ein oder andere Wurm von uns Anglern fällt dort gar nicht auf und denn quer über den Ozean zur Sagasso See . Viele Aale sind auch vorgeschädigt durch den Schwimmblasenparasiten Anguillicola crassus und kommen dort nie an, da es ihnen nicht möglich ist, im freien Ozean die "Tiefe" zu halten, sie sacken nach Tesch einfach durch. Ich habe einmal  irgenwo gelesen, das höchstens 1 - 2 % aller abwandernden Aale es letztlich schaffen abzulaichen. Man kann auch vemehrt Geld in die Forschung zur künstlichen Vermehrung der Aale stecken, unter Laborbedingungen klappt das ja schon. Nur das Futter für die frischgeschlüpfte Brut fehlt ( Prof. Schreckenbach / Potsdamm sagt, 5 - 10 Jahre brauch man noch zur konvebzionellen Zucht ) . Denn würden sich die Wildaalbestände auch wieder erholen, da sich denn der Glasaalfang nicht mehr lohnt.


----------



## Knispel (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				Sepp0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Das verbieten der Glasaalfischerei macht da schon wesentlich mehr Sinn wobei ich aber gelesen habe das der Preis für 1kg Glasaal von ca. 900€ (2005) auf ca.400€ (2006) gefallen ist, dies kommt daher das die Japaner auf den meisten Ihrer Glasaalvorräten hocken geblieben sind da die Verbraucher wohl nicht mehr auf den "glibberfraß" stehen #6
> 
> Sepp0815



Stimmt, habe ich auch gelesen. Sieht man auch über die Satzaalpreise, letztes Jahr hab ich noch 75 € / kg gezahlt, dieses Jahr kostet das kg Satzaal über die Aalversandstelle 55 €


----------



## man_of_fishing (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Also bei uns in Sachsen-Anhalt besteht schon eine Fangbegrenzung von 3 Stk. pro angler/tag und ein Mindestmaß von 45cm glaub ich!
Für mich jedoch ist so mancher 50iger der nicht gut im Futter steht zu wenig und der darf dann wieder in sein Elemend!
Und ich finde es eine Frechheit von manchen Petri's Aale von 35 oder 40cm mitzunehmen, da ist doch überhaupt nichts dran!


----------



## Veit (24. Februar 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Der Aal hat in Sachsen-Anhalt keine Fangbegrenzung! Leider!


----------



## aalkiller (1. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

habe gerade was gelesen:
LSFV beteiligt sich am EU-Aalprogramm  (http://www.lsfv-sh.de/news.php?newsid=187)
das hört sich doch gut an. hier werden die ersten schritte gemacht, damit die nächste aalgeneration heranwachsen kann. 
so wie ich den vorschlag der eu verstanden habe müssen vorschläge bis ende des jahres fertig sein, welche dann von der eu kommision bestätigt werden müssen. hoffentlich wird das von den deutschen sachversändigen  nicht verpasst, sonst werden dem deutschen fischer und angler gesetze diktiert und wir müssen alle bitterlich weinen. :c 

es gibt auch unter uns anglern viele die der meinung sind, das man auf das aalangel für ein paar jahre verzichten kann, dieser meinung bin ich nicht, das aalangel ist eine große leidenschaft für mich, und auch der ansitz in dunklen warmen sommernächten hat seinen besonderen reiz.

fangbegrenzung, mindesmaß erhöhung und förderung des aalnachwuchses ja!!!

glasaalfischerei zum verzehr dieser jungaale  nein.


----------



## Sepp0815 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Na also, das ist doch schon mal der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung!
Wäre wünschenswert wenn sich alle Fischereiverbände da mal ein Beispiel nehmen würden.


----------



## eg19399 (1. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Meiner Meinung nach sind alle gewichtigen und vernünftigen Punkte / Lösungsansätze schon vorab diskutiert worden. Nur solange 1 kg Glasaale in asiatischen Restaurants für 500 € und mehr über den Tisch gehen, gibt es sicher auch in Zukunft nach einem Verbot (egal wie dieses aussehen wird) unter den Hochseefischern "Schweinehunde", gegen die mit strenger Hand vorgegangen werden müßte. Das Thema des Aalrückgangs wird schon seit Jahren diskutiert und bisher wurde nichts unternommen. Auch hier hat die EU (genauso wie bei den Dorschen und Heringen) in meinen Augen vollständig versagt. Sicher ist auch national noch einiges zu tun: Turbinen, Netze, etc.  Der Angler im Binnenland macht da den wenigsten "Schaden" und ärgert sich als Fachkundiger doch mit am meisten über diese Zustände.
Bleibt für die Zukunft nur zu hoffen, dass die Streitigkeiten über internationale Fangquoten nicht das Objekt der Begierde vergessen lassen, nämlich den Fisch, denn sonst können in einigen Jahren diese blödsinnigen Diskussionen ganz wegfallen, weil es nichts mehr zu fangen gibt. Es war damals ja unter anderem auch der Fisch bzw. die Begierden insbesondere der Spanier nach diesem, die die Norwegen von ihrer EU-Anfrage wieder Abstand nehmen liessen. Gut für Norwegen ;-).

Gruss und Petri Heil


----------



## Maro67 (2. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

1. Unterschriftenaktion - Bin dabei!

2. Vogelgrippe hierher! - Ich kann´s kaum erwarten, die schwarze Pest verrecken zu sehen!


			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Kormorane verursachen vor allem in flachen Gewässern beträchtliche Verluste unter den Aalbeständen. Ein sinnvolles Aalmanagement und ein effektiver Schutz der Aalbestände sind nur möglich, wenn die Kormoranbestände europaweit drastisch reduziert werden.


 
Gruß Maro67


----------



## Knispel (2. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				aalkiller schrieb:
			
		

> so wie ich den vorschlag der eu verstanden habe müssen vorschläge bis ende des jahres fertig sein, welche dann von der eu kommision bestätigt werden müssen. hoffentlich wird das von den deutschen sachversändigen  nicht verpasst, sonst werden dem deutschen fischer und angler gesetze diktiert und wir müssen alle bitterlich weinen. :c



Ich befürchte, daß wir alle bitterlich weinen müssen.

Aber einmal ehrlich, auch wenn noch kein Fanglimit "befohlen" wurde, die Mindestmaße teilweise noch sehr niedrig liegen, kann doch jeder Angler die Sache für sich regeln z.B. Maß 50 cm und nicht mehr wie 3 Aale pro Nacht entnehmen. Leider haben wir bei uns im Verein "Fleischangler" welche jedes Wochenende am Wasser sind und jeden Aal der Maß hat tot knüppeln und in so mancher Nacht 10 - 15 Fische ( selber gesehen ) mitnehmen. Also , mir würde der Verzehr der Aale bei sochen Mengen denn so langsam zum Halse raushängen, das Wort "Eigenbedarf" sollte hier doch einmal überlegt werden. Aber gerade diese Leute schreien am lautesten nach Besatz....

Zu Vereine : Ich verstehe die "Sportfischervereine" nicht, welche immer noch sogenannte "Reusenscheine" ausgeben ( wie der unsere ). Denn Reusen legen hat doch in der heutigen Zeit nichts mehr mit dem Begriff "Sport oder Angelfischerei" zutun.


----------



## hans albers (2. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

hallo,..
@knispel..
gutes posting, ..
dem schliessse ich mich an.
sicherlich sind die berufsfischerei und
die vorher genannten faktoren(glasaal, wasserkraftwerke)
für den aal das hauptproblem,
dennoch könnte es nicht schaden wenn einige angler
auch mal bei sich selbst schauen würden
ob man den 12. aal nun auch noch mitneheman muss,
oder die vorher 11 gefangenen eigentlich auch schon
zu viel sind,...(gilt übrigens nicht nur für den aal)
das sind dann auch wie du schon sagtest diejenigen, die immer am
lautesten auf  andere schimpfen,
für sich persönlich aber keinén handlungsbedarf sehen..


greetz
hans


----------



## aalkiller (7. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

@Knispel & hans albers

alle reden vom aal welcher kurz vor dem aussterben ist, aber bei euch werden noch 10-15 aale pro nacht gefangen, das ist ja super! bei uns liegt der durchschnitt etwa bei zwei aalen pro ansitz.
es kommt auch mal der tag wo man 5 aale fängt, das ist dann eben glücksache.

wie gesagt glasaalfangverbot,wasserkraftwerke, mindesmaß, auch eine fangbegrenzung ist sinnvoll, doch die reglung  vom 1-15 jeden monats ein aalangelverbot oder sogar naturköderverbot ist quatsch! viele angler werden in dieser zeit den anderen raubfischen das leben schwer machen, wie zander,hecht, wels oder barsch. ob das gerade so gut ist?  kommt nun der 16 tag des monats, werden viele am wasser sitzen und ihren aal fangen wollen, ob diese dann schonmaße und fangbegrenzungen einhalten wird von mir sehr bezweifelt.

habe mal ein film gemacht (wasserkraft, glasaalfang)http://members.aol.com/_ht_a/aalkiller/aalschutz.wmv
wenn diese aale überleben würden, dann hätten mein sohn und  ich genug aale um noch viele schöne stunden am wasser zu erleben, ohne evt. auf´s datum achten zu müssen.

*sch.... EU*


----------



## esox_105 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



> habe mal ein film gemacht (wasserkraft, glasaalfang)http://members.aol.com/_ht_a/aalkiller/aalschutz.wmv
> wenn diese aale überleben würden, dann hätten mein sohn und ich genug aale um noch viele schöne stunden am wasser zu erleben, ohne evt. auf´s datum achten zu müssen.


 

Ein Film, der einen wirklich nachdenklich stimmt.




> *sch.... EU*[/QUOTE
> 
> #6 |good:


----------



## robi_N (7. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

was für ein quatsch! da müsste ja jeder im jahr 1000 aale fangen wenn wir als angler das schuld sind.

cormorane wurden ja jetzt auch zum abschuss freigegeben. aber der haken ist. jeder jäger der sich dazu meldet das zu machen muss min. 30 davon im jahr schiessen was sich meiner meinung nach ziemlich schwer gestaltet, da das voll die schlauen vögel sind. 

also der fisch fängt am kopf an zu stinken und der kopf in diesem fall ist mit 100% sicherheit der fang der glasaale. weil die hunde und katzenliebhabner in asien lieber glasaale essen wollen. tja so ist das halt ne. aber was will man da gegen machen.

die in brüssel mit briefen zu überhäufen wird glaube ich auch nix bringen!


----------



## hans albers (8. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

hallo..
@aalkiller..
also ich habe noch keine 10-15 aale mitgenommen,
wozu auch ..??
ich fange eben nur das,was ich persoenlich
auch verwerten kann,
ich meine auch das es immer leichter ist,
auf andere zu schimpfen als mal selber bei sich
selber zu schauen,
ob man den ein oder andernen fisch nur
des vergnügens willens fängt,
oder weil man ihn später dann doch noch verwerten kann,
und galube mir,
ich kenne genug beispiele,
wo die fänge in keinem verhältnis stehen
zum verantwortungsvollem umgang mit der natur..
das wir angler am aal-rückgang am wenigsten dafür können
ist mir schon klar,aber ich kenne 
leider eben auch
genug beispiele für völlig sinnloses weiterangeln,
obwohl der fischkorb schon längst voll ist..
das man den aal nicht retten kann,
uns schonzeiten aufzuerlegen ist natürlich quatsch,
aber ich merke immer mehr,
das die viele angler
eigentlich genauso intolerant ist
wie diejenigen, die an der ganze misere schuld sind...
am besten ist dann auch noch das argument
scheiss EU...
wer baut denn die ganzen wasserkratftwerke
bzw ist verantwortlich für verbauungen 
und flussbegradigungen.???
frag mal bei der bundes-bzw.landesregierung nach

greetz
hans



greetz
hans


----------



## esox_105 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



> wer baut denn die ganzen wasserkratftwerke
> bzw ist verantwortlich für verbauungen
> und flussbegradigungen.???
> frag mal bei der bundes-bzw.landesregierung nach


 

Aber der ganze Hokuspokus wird mit nicht geringen Mitteln aus den EU Töpfen mit finanziert.


----------



## hans albers (8. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

yo...
da haste recht...
aber wer beantragt denn die finanzspritzen aus brüssel?
die landesregierung?

greetz
hans


----------



## esox_105 (8. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				hans albers schrieb:
			
		

> yo...
> da haste recht...
> aber wer beantragt denn die finanzspritzen aus brüssel?
> die landesregierung?
> ...


 
Jeder, der irgendwelche hirnrissigen Ideen hat, um Gelder aus Brüssel sinnlos zu verplempern  .


----------



## Knispel (8. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

@ aalkiller,
dein Film zeigt die Realität. Eine abhilfe würde das abschalten der Turbinen zur Hauptabwanderungszeit der Aale sein, wie in Frankreich und den Niederlanden bereits praktiziert. Aber ich fürchte, gerade in Deutschland würde diesem finanzielle Interessen entgegenstehen. Was sind d enn schon ein "paar" Aale gegen meine Investitionen....


----------



## Pikebite (8. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Der Glasaalfang ist sicher das Hauptproblem bei der ganzen Problematik. Trotzdem müssen auch wir uns an die Birne packen und uns fragen, ob wir als Angler genug zum Erhalt des Aals tun. Zum Beispiel werden immer noch Aale in geschlossene Gewässer (= Seen und Teiche ohne Zu- und Abfluss) eingesetzt. Da wachsen sie zwar ab, sind aber für das Ablaichen verloren, da sie nie das Meer erreichen können. Darauf sollte man meines Erachtens verzichten!

Wenn wir von Anderen Zurückhaltung fordern, müssen wir selbst auch was tun, beim Lachs läuft es ja genauso. Außerdem sollte das bei bedrohten (oder demnächst bedrohten) Fischarten selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## Knispel (8. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				Pikebite schrieb:
			
		

> Der Glasaalfang ist sicher das Hauptproblem bei der ganzen Problematik. Trotzdem müssen auch wir uns an die Birne packen und uns fragen, ob wir als Angler genug zum Erhalt des Aals tun. Zum Beispiel werden immer noch Aale in geschlossene Gewässer (= Seen und Teiche ohne Zu- und Abfluss) eingesetzt. Da wachsen sie zwar ab, sind aber für das Ablaichen verloren, da sie nie das Meer erreichen können. Darauf sollte man meines Erachtens verzichten!
> 
> Wenn wir von Anderen Zurückhaltung fordern, müssen wir selbst auch was tun, beim Lachs läuft es ja genauso. Außerdem sollte das bei bedrohten (oder demnächst bedrohten) Fischarten selbstverständlich sein.



|good: |good: |good: 
genau meine Meinung...

Es ist m.E. nur so, daß der Aal vieler Orts noch als "Brotfisch" gesehen wird, da die meisten Sportsfreunde noch die Zeiten der reicheren Bestände kennen. Die Generation, welche sich noch an Zeiten der "reichen" Lachbestände in unseren Flüssen erinnern kann, ist wohl mittlerweile verstorben....In den Seen unseres Vereines ( viele von denen habne kleine Zuflüsse in Form von Gräben ) wird jedenfall kein Aal mehr besetzt.,


----------



## Forellendieb (8. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Ich Respektire alle meinungen vieles was ich hier gelesen habe stimmt auch (@Pikebite) aber ich denke das ein Fangverbot unrealistisch ist denn: Wenn wir diese Schonzeit beachten wird, wie schon beschrieben werden die Angler auf andere Fische ausweichen!! Ergo: andere Arten könnten das gleiche schicksal erleiden. In den Schonzeit pausen werden Aale konsequenter und geziehlter befischt!! (Sinnvoll)??? ich denke nicht!!! 
Ergo das gleiche in grün!! 
Wenn jedoch was ich nicht denke mehr Aal zurück ins Meer zum Ableichen gelangt ist doch das nachst was Frankreich macht die FangQuoten für Glasaal erhöhen denn schließlich gehört der Glasaalfang mit zu denn wichtigsten Wirtschaftlichen einahmen Frankreichs also wie man es sieht die Katze rennt im Kreis oder sehe ich irgendetwas FALSCH????? 
Meiner Meinung nach muss die Fangquote in Frankreich herabgesetzt werden und zusätzlich müssen für  die Turbinen in der Zeit andere Regelungen gelten!!!!

MFG ein besorgter Angler 
( Forellendieb)


----------



## Pikebite (8. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				Forellendieb schrieb:
			
		

> Meiner Meinung nach muss die Fangquote in Frankreich herabgesetzt werden und zusätzlich müssen für die Turbinen in der Zeit andere Regelungen gelten!!!!
> 
> MFG ein besorgter Angler
> ( Forellendieb)


 
@Forellendieb: Hast Recht! Ohne Schonung der Glasaale nutzt alles Andere auch nichts. Trotzdem sollten alle Interessengruppen tun, was möglich ist. Jemand muss den Anfang machen, das erzeugt Druck auf die Anderen.


----------



## xonnel (9. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Moin !

Warum wird hier eigentlich immer auf die EU geschimpft ?
Wohin der Weg des Aals bislang in einzelstaatlicher Verantwortung geführt hat, wissen wir doch nun alle.


----------



## Freakadelle (9. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Wieder so eine mistige Verordnung, die nicht das Übel bei der Wurzel packt.

Wer hat diese Hirnis überhaupt gewählt?! 

Und wer bezahlt die eigentlich?!

Genau, Du und ich.


----------



## Sepp0815 (9. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				xonnel schrieb:
			
		

> Moin !
> 
> Warum wird hier eigentlich immer auf die EU geschimpft ?
> Wohin der Weg des Aals bislang in einzelstaatlicher Verantwortung geführt hat, wissen wir doch nun alle.



Aber das die mögliche Entscheidung der EU auch nicht der Weisheits letzter Schluss ist steht ja wohl ausser Frage, nur weil man behauptet der Glasaalfang sein dem Welthandel unterlegen und man deswegen nichts dagegen unternehmen will ( obwohl genau das die Wurzel des Übels ist!!! ) sollen wir Angler darunter Leiden. Das würden wohl die meisten von uns Anglern auch mehr oder weniger gerne tun wenn denn was dabei rauskäme aber wir Angler sind ganz sicher nicht das Problem des Aals!!! :r


----------



## Räucherede (13. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Der Angler ist das Bauernopfer,um so zu tun als täte man was.Die Angler haben eben keine Lobby.Das Glasaalfischen wird die EU nicht verhindern,steckt zu viel Macht=Geld dahinter.
Gruß Räucherede


----------



## Pernod (13. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

@Räucherede (Die Angler haben eben keine Lobby.)

Dann sollen die "netten Damen und Herren" da oben aber nicht vergessen,wie viele Steuern durch tausende von Tacklesüchtigen in die Staatskasse fliessen.Mehr,als zB. die Steuereinnahmen durch irgend welche Pseudo-Ökos.Aber da ja Angler eh nur Gewalttätige und Tierquäler sind,wurde der Sündenbock ja schnell gefunden.Politik war und wird immer nur Lüge und Schein sein.


----------



## Knispel (14. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Ich weiss nich warum ihr auf die EU schimpft. Eigenstaatlich ist nichts unternommen worden. Das zerhexeln in den Turbinen der Wasserkraftwerke geht munter weiter. Unsere Umweltpolitiker schehren sich einen Dreck darum, ja eröffnen munter weiter Fischzerschredderungsanlagen, denn bei 99 % der Damen und herren, hört das Denken an der Wasseroberfläche auf, frei nach dem Motto, das darunter sieht man nicht. Die durch die EU geforderten Fangzahlen für Aal werden auch nicht erbracht, der 31.12.06 istr ja bekanntlich der Stichtag. Was passiert, die EU - Verordnung wird uns voll treffen, frei nach dem Motto : Hossa, es ist ja schon Weihnachten und ich muss noch so viel erledigen......Aber ein Vortreil hat die Sache, wenn alle reusen, Körbe und sonstige Fangeinrichtungen in den Unterläufen unserer Flüsse vom 1. - 15. eines jeden Monats entfernt werden muss, lohnt sich die Nebenerwerbsfischerei nicht mehr und die Lachse und Meerforellen haben größere Chancen zu mindest bei uns in der Unterweser, den "Netzwald" heil zu durchschwimmen.


----------



## JuergenS (15. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Sorry Leute, einige von euch schimpfen hier über die unqualifizierten Äußerungen und Maßnahmen der EU zum Schutz des Aales und kommen dann mit Vorschlägen um die Ecke die meiner Meinung nach in die gleiche Schublade passen. Was bringt euch ein höheres Schonmaß? Gar nix. Ich habe gelernt das der männliche Aal nicht größer wird wie 50 cm. Das heißt dann also das nur noch die weiblichen Fische entnommen werden dürfen.|kopfkrat  Auch nicht ganz so sinnvoll#c um eine bedrohte Art zu erhalten. Denn noch werden zur Vermehrung beide Geschlechter benötigt. 
Die Maßnahme der EU ist sicherlich nicht geeignet um den Fortbestand des Aales zu sichern solange Sachen wie Glasaalfang und verbaute Gewässer nicht in den Griff bekommen werden.

Jürgen


----------



## bazawe (15. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Mich würde interessieren was unsere Verbände zu tun gedenken, für was zahlen wir überhaupt unsere Beiträge.


----------



## Knispel (15. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				JuergenS schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe gelernt das der männliche Aal nicht größer wird wie 50 cm. Das heißt dann also das nur noch die weiblichen Fische entnommen werden dürfen
> Jürgen



Da hast du Recht, der männliche Aal bleibt aber eher in den Flussunterläufen und zieht nicht ins Landesinnere. Aallarver und Glasaale haben ihr Geschlecht nach TESCH noch nicht festgelegt, sie etwickeln sich nach "Bedarf". TESCH schreibt, daß sogar "halbwüchsige" Aale ihr Geschlecht noch nach Bedarf wechseln können.


----------



## Knispel (15. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				bazawe schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren was unsere Verbände zu tun gedenken, für was zahlen wir überhaupt unsere Beiträge.



Das sind denn die Ersten, welche die Landesregierungen zum ändern der Fischereigesetze auffordern.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (15. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Meiner Meinung nach sollte bis zu dem Zeitpunkt,bis die sesselpupsenden Nix-Wisser sich über ein Fangverbot des Glaasaals entschieden haben,die Aalangelei in Deutschland stark eingeschränkt werden.Für die Berufsfischer mehr,für uns kleine Teich-Hocker weniger,da wir ja viel weniger Aale rausziehen,als so ein Kutter.
Zudem ist das wieder nen Humbug,der mir Pickel macht und graue Haare wachsen lässt.......|gr: Zu der Sache mit dem Naturköderverbot sage ich folgendes: 

|muahah: |muahah: |muahah: Guter Witz :q 
Als wenn sich da einer dran halten würde,keine organischen Köder mehr zu benutzen in einem halben Monat in jedem Monat.Lachhaft.Und das soll die Aalbestände schützen ! Ich lach mich weg :m Zudem ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Aal tagsüber mit der Angel zu erwischen so klein wie ein sechser im Lotto.

Ein Glaasaalfangverbot ist wohl kaum zu erreichen,weil wie schon oft genannt wurde das schöne gute Geld und die Wirtschaft immer die wichtigste Rolle spielen.Was dem eigentlichen Lebewesen und seinen Beständen dabei wiederfährt ist natürlich zweitrangig ! Hauptsache dicker Benz und große Hütte und dabei alles schön auf uns kleine Angel-Menneken schieben...Dieser Grundgedanke sollte bekämpft werden.

Und all sowas wird von Leuten entschieden,die noch nichtmal einen Angelschein haben :q :q :q lol


----------



## De Sasch (15. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Hi @ all,
viel kann ich dem nicht mehr hinzufügen, aber was mich etwas verwirrt ist die Geschichte mit dem Naturköderverbot. Warum soll ein Aal eigentlich nicht auf ne Berkley Made mit Leberaroma gehen ? Wäre doch sinnvoller den Fang von Aalen für die Sportfischerei ganz zu verbieten, dann wäre der Bestand sofort gerettet|kopfkrat , oder nich ?
Die spinnen die Bürokraten.

Gruß De Sasch


----------



## aalkiller (15. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

@bazawe 
genau die verbände sind gefragt, und sollten mal druck machen. warum wird erst jetzt heiß über ein so brisantes thema diskutiert? die verbände haben doch bestimmt schon viel früher davon wind bekommen!aber 5 vor 12, typisch deutsch. man hätte evt. mal  eine kundgebung, protrestmärsche, oder was ähnliches. ein kleiner beitrag im tv wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.

*ich will jedenfalls nicht auf das angeln verzichten und immer den kalender im auge haben, verstehe nicht warum andere angler sich das gefallen lassen wollen. die wurzel des übels liegt wo anders und ist schon anfang in den 80ziger jahren bekannt gewesen.*
bei einem evt. angelverbot, werde ich wohl der gröste schwarzangler, oder der schärfste fischereiaufseher. ich möchte mal andere sportler sehen, fußballer zum beispiel, wenn man denen vorschreiben würde sie könnten nur noch einen halben monat ball spielen, ob die auch so ruhig bleiben wie die angler? ich könnte kot...!!!!


----------



## Pernod (15. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

@aalkiller (übrigens ein sehr passender Nick für dieses Thema)

Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau,ob du mitbekommen hast,dass es nicht um ein generelles Angelverbot,sondern um ein Aalfangverbot geht.Ist ein bisschen was anderes.Und was soll man bitte schön in dieser Demokratur mit Kundgebungen und Protestmärschen erreichen??Nichts!Ebensowenig glaube ich,dass in so einem Fall Schwarzangeln weiter hilft.Das macht nur noch mehr Nichtangler (bzw. Angelgegner) gegen Angler mobil.Dann würde man nur noch mehr mit dem Finger auf uns schon jetzt am Pranger stehende Angelgemeinde zeigen.Warum habe ich wohl Demokratur geschrieben?Weil unsere "Staatsform" nichts mit Demokratie zu tun hat.


----------



## aalkiller (15. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

@pernod
ich verstehe schon das problem! und das wir kein generelles angelverbot bekommen verstehe ich auch, doch ich bin ein angler der gerne mit der grundrute oder pose am wasser sitzt und dem aal nachstellt, das ist der fisch den ich am liebsten angel und der aal ist mein lieblings fisch in der küche. fische werden bei uns verwertet, nicht nur so zum spass geangelt (es gibt angler die machen ein foto und dann wieder rein mit dem fisch, just for fun). warum soll ich z.b  einen karpfen fangen oder beangel , wo ich sie doch garnicht  essen mag.
ich bin auch nicht der aktive angler,der blech oder gummie köder ins wasser wirft. für mich wäre es ein angelverbot. 
wenn  dann wirklich noch  ein naturköderverbot kommt, möchte ich mal die brassenangler sehen, welche sich regelmäßig zum "hegefischen" treffen, ohne ihre maden oder rotwürmer.
boilies sind das auch naturköder? oh man! ich werde fischereiaufseher zum schutze des aal´s (ein bischen salz in die suppe).


----------



## Pernod (15. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Wir hatten und haben nur ein Problem.In der Regierung sitzen immer die falschen Leute.Egal,wen man wählt.


----------



## JuergenS (15. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



			
				Knispel schrieb:
			
		

> Da hast du Recht, der männliche Aal bleibt aber eher in den Flussunterläufen und zieht nicht ins Landesinnere. Aallarver und Glasaale haben ihr Geschlecht nach TESCH noch nicht festgelegt, sie etwickeln sich nach "Bedarf". TESCH schreibt, daß sogar "halbwüchsige" Aale ihr Geschlecht noch nach Bedarf wechseln können.



Glaubst du das der "deutsche" Aal noch die Möglichkeit hat die Flußläufe hinauf zu ziehen. Es sind die selben Hindernissen auf dem Weg nach oben die auch nachher den Rückweg erschweren/verhindern. Meiner Meinung nach würde es in vielen Flußläufen gar keine Aale mehr geben wenn man sie nicht besetzen würde. Alles in allem ist der Schutz und die langfristige Erhaltung der Art in diesem Fall wohl nicht ganz einfach. #c 
Und für die Herren in Brüssel hier noch ein Tipp: Einfach mal jemanden fragen der sich damit auskennt


----------



## dorschiie (16. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

ich habe leider nicht alles gelesen.
werde es aber noch nachholen.
aber ich muß jetzt schon sagen das mir die glasaal fänge an den küsten auf den sa.. gehen. wer futtert schon glasaale wie spagettie.
und wie soll es mit dem bestand weiter gehen. 
in meinen augen ist nicht der angler schuld sondern der der sich die babies kiloweise rein pfeiffeift.


----------



## Zanderfänger (16. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Gude,

manche Länder der Welt futtern sie zwar nicht wie Spaghetti aber trotzdem gerne in Konserven. Dort werden sie das leider nicht so schnell abstellen lassen können oder doch mal schauen...

Gruß an die längste Theke der Welt #h


----------



## domainmike (16. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



> Schonmaß 50 cm und Fangbegrenzung 1 Aal pro Nacht.
> Ich fahre gerne an die Elbe zum Aalangeln und fange dort meistens 5 - 10 Aale in einer Nacht, setze sie allerdings fast alle wieder zurück.



Also wenn ich das wieder lese, sollte man doch tatsächlich so ein Fangverbot für Aale einführen, damit solche Angler nicht mehr angeln dürfen.

Wenn ich tatsächlich 5-10 Aale pro Nacht fangen würde (was mit Sicherheit kein Angler auf dieser Welt schaffen wird), würde ich nach wenigen Nächten mit dem Angeln auf Aal aufhören und anderen Hobbys oder Fischarten nachgehen, da ich genug von Aal hätte. Und Angler, die so viele Aale (abgesehen von Untermaßigen) wieder reinwerfen (mit scharfem Haken in ihren Eingeweiden) sind nur eines, und zwar Tierquäler ! Wer keine Fische verwerten will, soll gefälligst zuhause bleiben bzw. nach hause gehen und dadurch die fische tatsächlich schonen.

Aber davon mal abgesehen, wenn ich - so wie es wohl die Regel ist - 10 Nächte (fast) nix fange, da sie nicht laufen oder Wollhandkrabben mir das Angeln zur Hölle machen und dann mal eine Aal-Nacht mit 10 Aalen erwische, werde ich ganz bestimmt keine Aale zurücksetzen. Das wäre auch wohl vollkommen bekloppt !! Wie gesagt, wenn ich keine Fische mehr verwerten kann oder will, gehe ich einfach nicht angeln oder höre für den Tag einfach auf zu angeln. Und das sollte für jeden Angler die oberste Pflicht sein, wenn er sich nicht als Tierquäler beschimpfen lassen will.

Und zum Thema:

Wenn es darum geht Aale zu schützen, müssen eben alle Maßnahmen getroffen werden, die nötig sind, um die Zahl der laichreifen Aaldamen und Aalherren zu maximieren. Dazu gehören neben der Glasaalfangreduzierung, dem Schutz vor Turbinen, der Fangbeschränkung für Berufsfischer aber natürlich auch die Fangbegrenzung bei Anglern. In der gesamten Masse gesehen, fangen alle Angler zusammen bestimmt genauso viel Aale, wenn nicht sogar mehr als die paar Berufsfischer. Immer nur mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, bringt nix, denn dann sehen wir bald überall ausgestreckte Finger und die Aale sind in der Zwischenzeit ausgestorben. Und um tatsächlich zu bestimmen, welche Interessengruppen jeweils wie viele Aale entnehmen, müssen zuerst einmal genaue Fangzahlen auf den Tisch gelegt werden. 

Wie diese Fangbegrenzung aussehen soll, ist natürlich noch zu diskutieren. Ich würde vorschlagen, dass für einen bestimmten Zeitraum (z.B. 3 Jahre lang) überhaupt kein grosser (bald laichreifer) Aal mehr gefangen bzw. behalten werden darf, und wenn er in geschlossenen Gewässern an den Haken geht, sollte er in offene Gewässer ausgesetzt werden, sofern das praktikabel ist.

Und wenn dann die ganzen Glasaale hoffentlich mal wieder vor den Spanischen und Französischen Küsten ankommen, könnte die EU ja einfach mal anstatt unnötig Geld in Aal-Vorschriften zu investieren das Geld nehmen und den Japanern die Glasaale vor der Nase wegkaufen, um sie anschließend in sicheren Gewässern (z.B. hinter den Turbinen) auszusetzen. Diese Glasaal-Aufkaufaktionen der EU könnten dann ja in regelmäßigen Abständen durchgeführt werden, damit der Aal auch langfristig sicher ist.

Wenn die EU ihr Geld - wie damals vehement von der WHO gefordert wurde - vor 5 Jahren nach Fernost zur Eindämmung der Vogelgrippe geschickt hätte, wäre die Vogelgrippe dort wahrscheinlich bekämpft worden und würde dann jetzt auch nicht das zigfache an Kosten in der ganzen Welt verursachen - über die durch diese Untätigkeit bzw. Riesendummheit verpasste Chance eine wahrscheinlich bald ausbrechende Pandemie verhindert haben zu können darf man gar nicht weiter nachdenken #q 

Domainmike


----------



## interloper (16. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

|good:Ich finde besser kann man es kaum sagen domainmike.

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Knispel (19. März 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Interview zu dem Thema

Kommt das Aalfangverbot für 15 Tage im Monat? 

Kommt das Aalfangverbot für 15 Tage im Monat? Die Nachrichten von der EU-Kommission zur "Wiederauffüllung des Aalbestandes" in Europa haben inzwischen Angler und Berufsfischer aufgeschreckt. 
Wie verhält es sich zur Zeit mit dem geplanten Fangverbot für Aale vom 1. Bis zum 15. Eines jeden Monats? 
Wir haben dazu Prof. Dr. Hilge, Bundesforschungsanstalt für Fischerei, in einem Interview befragt: 

Frage: Prof. Dr. Hilge, müssen die Angler jetzt ein Fangverbot für Aale befürchten? 

Prof. Dr. Hilge: Der Vorschlag der Kommission vom 06.10.2005 für eine Ratsverordnung zur Wiederauffüllung des Bestandes des europäischen Aales ist bei einer Reihe von Mitgliedstaaten so auch Deutschland, auf Widerstand gestoßen. 
Sowohl die 15 - Tage Regelung, d.h. das Verbot an 15 Tagen im Monat zu fischen, wie auch die 40 % Untergrenze für die Biomasse an Laichfischen, deren Entkommen gewährleistet werden muss, sind hinterfragt worden. Aus diesem Grunde hat die Ratspräsidentschaft ein neues Papier angekündigt. Es ist aber unbekannt was drin stehen wird. 
Sofern das Fangverbot bestehen bleiben sollte, muß ab Mitte des Jahres jeder damit rechnen zwei Wochen pro Monat nicht mehr auf Aal angeln zu dürfen. Wie ein sol-ches Verbot durchgesetzt und kontrolliert werden soll, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. 
Diese Verbot gilt dann bis mindestens 30. Juni 2007. 

Frage: Wird der Export von Glasaalen ebenfalls verboten oder wenigstens drastisch beschränkt? 

Prof. Dr. Hilge: Die Kommission prüft zur Zeit die Möglichkeiten eines Verbotes bzw. einer Be-schränkung des Exportes von Glasaalen im Einklang mit den WTO - Regeln. Auch hier ist das Ergebnis offen. 
Es bleibt anzumerken, dass bisher in dieser Fangsaison weit weniger Glasaale nach Fernost exportiert worden sind als in früheren Jahren. Das dürfte möglichwerweise auf Absatzschwierigkeiten für gefarmte Aale in asiatischen Märkten hindeuten, die durch den Nachweis von Malachitgrün in diesen Tieren entstanden sind. 

dv


----------



## detimmerlued (16. April 2006)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Aus meiner Sicht darf der Angler alles ausbaden. Wie soll es auch sonst sein, es ist immer der kleine Mann der die Zeche zahlt. Oder glaubt ihr wirklich das die EU einen kompletten Wirschaftszweig lahm legt. Ich finde die Regelung jedenfalls zum  :v . Man kann nur hoffen das die Sesselpupser zur Vernunft kommen.


----------



## aalkiller (26. März 2007)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

nach einem jahr mal wieder nach oben geholt
@all
es gibt wieder was neues aus brüssel



> Fakt ist doch, kann oder will ein Land keinen Bewirtschaftungsplan vorlegen, braucht es nur den Anglern den Aalfang zu verbieten, schon ist es aus dem Schneider



so habe ich das auch verstanden. es kommt der tag wo man das aalangeln verbietet. ich glaube auch nicht das wasserkraftwerke für den blankaalzug abgeschaltet werden, ich glaube auch nicht das die befischung auf blankaale mit reusen oder hamen eingestelt wird, dann tritt wieder eine sonderreglung in kraft die das aalschutzgesetzt aushebelt. 
ich denke aber das es wohl möglich ist zu kontrollieren,wie viel glasaal gefangen wird. doch ich bezweifel das alle gefangenen glasaale wieder in heimischen gewässern landen um unsere bestände zu retten. bei so viel geld was da im spiel ist, wird der schwarzmarkt wohl blühen. (ausreden der glasaalfischer: es sind xy% viele glasaale gestorben oder wir haben nicht viele gefangen oder andere ausreden) ja mal sehen.
"fragt ein kontolleur den glasaalfischer ob er nicht an den aalbestand denke, antwortert der glasaalfischer: wo sind hier aale ich sehe nur dollarzeichen!"


----------



## Fisch & nix Fang (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Dass hier jeder meint er müsse nur auf andere deuten ...
Jeder Aal, der auf dem Teller landet ist ein Beitrag zu seiner Ausrottung.

- Catch & Release - ist ja wohl das mindeste was wir Angler tun können !


----------



## The fishwhisperer (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



Fisch & nix Fang schrieb:


> Dass hier jeder meint er müsse nur auf andere deuten ...
> Jeder Aal, der auf dem Teller landet ist ein Beitrag zu seiner Ausrottung.
> 
> - Catch & Release - ist ja wohl das mindeste was wir Angler tun können !


 
#d#d#d#d#d das ist sein erster Beitrag und gleich so was #d#d#d#d#d


----------



## Knigge007 (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



The fishwhisperer schrieb:


> #d#d#d#d#d das ist sein erster Beitrag und gleich so was #d#d#d#d#d




Jo und zudem gräbt er auch noch nen Fred aus der fast genau 3 Jahre alt ist|kopfkrat.....

Dachte schon es gibt was neues zum Thema....

Diesen hast dir reglich verdient#q#q#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## hasenzahn (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

|kopfkratVor allem nennt sich selbst Fisch und nix Fang - was bitte will er dann zurücksetzen ?|uhoh:#d|uhoh:

Bei und gibt es viele Lehm- und Tonstiche ohne Zu- oder Abflüsse. da wurden früher oft Aale besetzt als sie noch in Massen aufgestiegen sind, in Milchkannen haben die Bauern die da rein gesetzt. Wenn man heute einen fängt sind das stattliche Fische, warum aber zurücksetzen? Die kommen da ohnehin nie zum abwandern.


----------



## Knispel (3. März 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Ich aktiviere mal wieder :

Ich habe eben aus verläßlicher Quelle erfahren: Die EU denkt seit kurzen über ein totales Aalfangverbot in allen Entwicklungsstadien des Fisches nach, so wie es uns die Niederländer und Norweger vorgemacht haben. 
Grund : Die Glasaalpreise sind seit kurzen um ein vielfaches gestiegen. Der asiatische Markt zahlt jeden Preis und fordert immer mehr "Ware" .........


----------



## Fisch & nix Fang (13. April 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Wie ich sehe ernte ich nur Spott und Verachtung für meinen Eintrag zwecks Aalschutz...

Tja aber wie man nun sieht fruchtet der Gedanke :
*In Baden Württemberg ist der Aal nun komplett bis zum 31.12.2012 geschützt ! Andere Bundesländer werden sich anschließen und unter Umständen wird es danach verlängert.*

Klar sind wir Angler nicht das Problem Nr 1 aber als Naturfreund ist unausweichlich ihn zurück zu setzen sonst rotten wir ihn aus, wie einst den europäischen Lachs.

Edit Ralle 24: Keine Beleidigungen


----------



## ernie1973 (14. April 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



Fisch & nix Fang schrieb:


> Wie ich sehe ernte ich nur Spott und Verachtung für meinen Eintrag zwecks Aalschutz...
> 
> Tja aber wie man nun sieht fruchtet der Gedanke :
> *In Baden Württemberg ist der Aal nun komplett bis zum 31.12.2012 geschützt ! Andere Bundesländer werden sich anschließen und unter Umständen wird es danach verlängert.*
> ...


 
Also - unausweichlich ist das sicher nicht.

Als Angler bin ich Naturfreund & auch Naturnutzer.

Ich denke, dass die neue Aalschonzeit hier bei mir in NRW, das auf 50 cm angehobene Mindestmaß und das Entnahmelimit von 3 Aalen pro Angeltag am Rhein durch die RFG Schutz genug von Seiten der Anglerschaft sind.

Solange Glasaalfischerei betrieben wird, die Stromgewinnung Millionen Aale zerschreddert & der Kormoran es sich schmecken läßt, werde ich im Rahmen der geltenden Regeln auch Aale entnehmen & mir selber schmecken lassen.

Wenn Du mehr für den Erhalt der Aale tun möchtest, dann mach´ das ruhig, aber hör´ bitte auf, Andersdenkende hier zu missionieren, oder sogar zu beschimpfen!

Ernie


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. April 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Habt Ihr diesen Beitrag bei Thomas' Presseschnipseln gesehen?


----------



## vermesser (15. April 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Ich lach mich kringlig, wenn es nicht so traurig wäre.


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (15. April 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Ich würde mal empfehlen, ein paar sachliche und fehlerfreie Kommentare da zu hinterlassen... #h


----------



## ernie1973 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Ich würde mal empfehlen, ein paar sachliche und fehlerfreie Kommentare da zu hinterlassen... #h


 
I did it!

Ernie


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (15. April 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

Ich würde sagen das die jenigen Schuld haben die Aale in Massen den Gewässern entnehmen.

In erster Linie sind es die Berufsfischer.Mit ihren Fangeinrichtungen sorgen sie dafür, daß unmengen an Aalen entnommen werden .Die Später dann vieleicht noch weggeschmissen werden,weil  sie die nicht verkaufen konnten.

Zum anderen gebe ich auch den Anglern mit Schuld .
Nicht alle ,aber manche entnehmen auch das was Sie fangen.Viele halten sich nicht an Fangbegrenzungen.
Außerdem werden bestimmt auch untermaßige mitgenommen.

Der Kormoran frißt z.B hier in Sa-Anhalt alles weg.
Ich sehe hier zum Teil riesige Schwärme von dem schwarzen Teufel

Auch andere Fischarten fressen einfach zu viel ,wie der Wels.In manchen Bundesländern gibt es keine Schonzeit mehr.Aber in den anderen malen die Mühlen langsam.

1.Fangverbot von Aalen für Berufsfischer !
 
2.Verschärfung der Kontrollen an Gewässer,wenn nötig täglich pro Gewässer !

3.Differenzierung des Kormoran Bestandes in allen Bundesländern

4.Differenzierung des Welsbestandes ,Aufhebung der Schonzeit in allen Bundesländern 


Ich glaube das reicht erst mal


----------



## ernie1973 (15. April 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*



-Andreas- schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen das die jenigen Schuld haben die Aale in Massen den Gewässern entnehmen.
> 
> In erster Linie sind es die Berufsfischer.Mit ihren Fangeinrichtungen sorgen sie dafür, daß unmengen an Aalen entnommen werden .Die Später dann vieleicht noch weggeschmissen werden,weil sie die nicht verkaufen konnten.
> 
> ...


 
Nein - das reicht nicht!

Du hast die Stromgewinnung vergessen, die Tag für Tag Millionen Aale "schreddert" - zudem hast Du das Hauptproblem, nämlich die europäische (...nicht deutsche - deswegen nur über die EU zu regeln!) Glasaalfischerei, ausgelassen, wegen der kein Nachwuchs mehr "ankommt".

Die Glasaalfischer sollten gezwungen werden, mind. 50 % ihrer Fänge zu Besatzmaßnahmen verkaufen zu müssen, ggf. mit EU-Subventionen, damit sich überhaupt noch jemand Glasaale zu Besatzzwecken leisten kann, da der asiatische Markt Mörderpreise pro kg Glasaal zahlt und die Jungs deswegen fangen & verkaufen, was sie kriegen!

Ernie


----------



## Fisch & nix Fang (15. April 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

So sehr ich auch dieses schwasrze Vieh hasse ( Kormoran ), das Tier geht lediglich seinem Verstand nach. 
Wir Menschen allerdings sollten es besser wissen.

Ich beende nun die meinerseits die Diskutiererei mit den Worten :
Beim Nachtfischen bekommt der Wels nen Knüppel und der Aal die Freiheit.
Petri


----------



## Fisch & nix Fang (15. April 2010)

*AW: Geplantes Aalfangverbot durch EU*

So sehr ich auch dieses schwarze Vieh hasse ( Kormoran ), das Tier geht lediglich seinem Instinkt nach. 
Wir Menschen allerdings sollten es besser wissen.

Ich beende nun meinerseits die Diskussion mit den Worten :
*Beim Nachtfischen bekommt der Wels nen Knüppel und der Aal die Freiheit.*
Petri


----------

